# Male and female pictures Mbuna?



## cheaton420 (Oct 24, 2009)

I have a few of these cichlids. The male is purple with black vertical strips and a yellow top not very large about 3 or 4 inches long. The females are also a purple color but a lot lighter, with very light stripes and smaller than the male. Help Guys you guys have been awesome so far!

























And here is the female...


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Cynotilapia afra type... check through the profiles to find a match.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I agree that it looks like one the many _C. afra_ 'Red Top'-types out there - but figuring out which one it is without a location attached is impossible.


----------

